# Art Time With Kal



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

I was an artist long before I discovered my writing talent. I'm still not sure which one I'm better at, honestly; people have told me I'm equally good at both or I'm better at one than the other.

I do sci-fi art, mainly, but I'm known to dabble in other things. I love drawing up the things I see in my head, be they robots, armored soldiers, scenes of any type, and even schematics and ads for my fictional creations.

So here, have some art! (Done in links because my hosting site doesn't like straight .jpg files lol)

http://sta.sh/01kf2pcua5m3 A fake informational brochure displaying a robot that will feature in the sequel to my upcoming novel.

http://sta.sh/07l18j1dkzm A series of alien species color studies.

http://sta.sh/02cxx0p4ay5n A commission I did for a friend and fellow writer/artist.

http://sta.sh/0tbp7krvbnv Promotional poster for my novel.

http://sta.sh/0yf6re3ddxf An in-progress illustration for my novel.

http://sta.sh/02dq7wu369oz Sci-fi horror piece. I still can't look at this one for too long at night...

If people like it, I might post art weekly. If not, oh well.


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

New day, new art!

http://sta.sh/01612cacttvy A storyboard piece that evolved into a comic page.

http://sta.sh/01cq02b4cnz A futuristic city illustration. Part of a project that began but never went anywhere.

http://sta.sh/01d90c629sfh Another page of the storyboard/comic. Used it as practice for drawing humans.

http://sta.sh/011996w16ivg A 3D model I made using Google Sketchup. Yes, I can do 3D.


----------

